# Welcher Tarif ist für mich der Beste?



## Iwein (7. Juni 2004)

H Leute

eine Freundin von mir weiss nicht welchen dsl-tarif sie haben will.
Sie bracuht den Tarif eigentlich nur zum Chatten und zum Surfen.
Was für ein Tarif wäre dafür der Beste?
Reicht da ein Tarif mit 1Gigabyte?Wie viel braucht man so zum chatten?
Thx


----------



## FrankO (11. Juni 2004)

am besten mal bei http://www.heise.de den Internettarifrechner bemühen....der sollte den passenden Tarif und Provider ausspucken.

lg aus Hessen
Frank


----------



## Cheris (12. Juni 2004)

Zum chatten reicht der 1Gigabyte Tarif schon, es kommt halt nur drauf an wie oft und wie lang sie chattet. Sicherer wäre der 2Gigabyte Tarif kostet zwar ein paar Euro mehr, aber dann kann man auch mal etwas kleines herrunterladen.


----------

